# Bridger Lake and Stateline Reservoir



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been kicking around the idea of trying to get up there to ice fish. Anyone ever been? Whats it like? Thanks.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Definitely need a snowmobile. They will all be torpedoes, and the snow and ice combo will be DEEP! I've done it a few times and its more about the adventure than the "catching"...


----------



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks, I am up for a good adventure every now and then. Hopefully I can make this happen. How thick of ice are we talking about?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Thick! 15"+ with 2ft solid snow on top. One year the auger never broke through...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ton_Def said:


> Thick! 15"+ with 2ft solid snow on top. One year the auger never broke through...


Right now at Lilly Lake they are reporting 36" of ice and 48" of snow. Might need a shovel and an auger extension!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Ton_Def said:
> 
> 
> > Thick! 15"+ with 2ft solid snow on top. One year the auger never broke through...
> ...


10-4 on that!

Stateline was drawn down pretty good in September. The bank will be out there further than you think. Be careful.


----------



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks guys sounds like I might need to try this in early December instead of mid to late January.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Earlier in the year it can be done on four wheelers. Just depends on the snow. We took the four wheelers out on the lake one year and the sun decided to come out and softened up the trail down the bank. We almost didnt make it back up. Fun trip though.


----------

